

Why is proving P!=NP an important result?  Most believe it is true anyway. - amichail
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2010/08/18/proofs-proofs-who-needs-proofs/

======
sgman
The implications of P=NP being true are much greater for modern computing.
Proving P!=NP would therefore result in many researchers whose life's work is
in trying to prove P=NP moving on to something else.

